# Task Manager Like program on CM7?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, I'm on Showcase running the CM7 (first time not on version of the original ROM's like EE25 or EH09) I used the Task manager (I may be calling it the wrong name cause I don't remember for sure) but I used it to close running programs and it even had a tab at the top to clear RAM? I used this program frequently to close programs that were running in the background.

Is there something similar for the CM7 that is build in...Or is it even necessary? (It may be my old WIndows XP thinking to close as much as possible to help performance)

If not built in...is there a recommended download that could perform similar duties?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Hello, I'm on Showcase running the CM7 (first time not on version of the original ROM's like EE25 or EH09) I used the Task manager (I may be calling it the wrong name cause I don't remember for sure) but I used it to close running programs and it even had a tab at the top to clear RAM? I used this program frequently to close programs that were running in the background.
> 
> Is there something similar for the CM7 that is build in...Or is it even necessary? (It may be my old WIndows XP thinking to close as much as possible to help performance)
> 
> ...


Unnecessary in general but there are various task manager apps in the market.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> Unnecessary in general but there are various task manager apps in the market.


Unnecessary because its CM7 or I'm being too OCD to keep closing unused stuff for Android Rom's in general? (Trying to get my battery to run all day before charge)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Unnecessary because its CM7 or I'm being too OCD to keep closing unused stuff for Android Rom's in general? (Trying to get my battery to run all day before charge)


Unnecessary because background apps aren't actually running. They are just sitting there so they can be activated faster when needed. Closing them won't generally hurt anything (depending on what your are closing of course) but most will likely just open back up again anyway. So yeah basically just being OCD


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to know, Thanks


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

akellar said:


> Unnecessary because background apps aren't actually running. They are just sitting there so they can be activated faster when needed. Closing them won't generally hurt anything (depending on what your are closing of course) but most will likely just open back up again anyway. So yeah basically just being OCD


Here's a great article on the task manager debate. Really good info here.

http://goo.gl/xpejZ

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

If you just want an app to kill running programs (no services or inactive apps) them check out Active Apps in the market. Dude modeled it after Samsungs task manager.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

In CM settings turn on the option to kill the current app with a long press of the back button. Then you can just close them as you go and you get to keep being OCD


----------

